# Do you need to put anti-virus software on a home server running WHS?



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting an HP EX 470 MediaSmart Home Server that runs WHS. All my computers/clients are running Avast Professional for virus/malware protection. How important is it really to also put anti-virus/anti-malware software on the home server given that the clients are all protected and data put on the home server would go through the clients with Avast Professional? 

Thanks


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

It is very important. I assume that to keep up with windows updates and such, that the server will be connected to the network and have an internet connection? I know that avast makes a WHS virus protection at the link below:

http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-windows-home-server-edition.html

It's not free but you can buy it for $39.95 for a year.

I recently set up a WHS server and installed ClamWin Antivirus, it's free and does the job well. I researched a lot about them, and that's the best free one I could find. Hope this helps!


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

No question whatsoever you do NOT want any Windows Based System on your network without any AV Protection. I can't really think of a single exception.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Absolutely YES - you need AV with up-to-the-day AV definitions.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

As everyone else has said, yes you do need it. I personally use Avast because I like the fact I can manage every machine in my house from my WHS.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Avast WHS it is. Thanks guys.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My WHS machine (homebuilt) has been running 'naked' for over a year. In order to get to my server from the outside, you have to get through homeserver.com and THEN you have to log in. That's good enough for me.

....but to be safe, ALL the PCs on the network that are allowed to talk to the server are protected. I wouldn't want something coming in through a PC and finding my server.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I prefer to be paranoid, regardless of the installation I always have a antivirus active.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with the sentiment of "better safe than sorry"... 

However, if the machine is behind a reasonable firewall, and if it never gets email and never uses the browser to hit a web site, exactly how is the bad stuff gonna get in there? The firewall keeps it from coming in on it's own, and the lack of email and browser activity means the user is not accidentally inviting it in, so... ???

I would think a firewall is essential. Between a router and something like ZoneAlarm, I think that part is handled. 
But the rest it? Not so sure about how needed it really is. Not saying it isn't, just saying I don't see how it is.

ps: Since I started using gmail (browser based), I haven't had a virus in a couple years.
Malware/spyware, sure (and I'm a SpySweeper believer), but it's been a very long time since I saw a virus.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

djlong said:


> My WHS machine (homebuilt) has been running 'naked' for over a year. In order to get to my server from the outside, you have to get through homeserver.com and THEN you have to log in. That's good enough for me.
> 
> ....but to be safe, ALL the PCs on the network that are allowed to talk to the server are protected. I wouldn't want something coming in through a PC and finding my server.


I work for one of the largest financial firms in the world, and EVERY server has active AV protection. My advice is to protect your asset. It's cheap insurance.

Russdog - it's not just viruses anymore. It's bots, bots, bots.

There are countries with govermental agencies dedicated to cyber warfare - China being one of the biggest and most successful.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

There was a recent update for the HP machines that adds a 12 or 15 month trial of McAfee Total Protection.

www.mcafee.com/tpdemo


----------

